# Waxstock venue - a site guide



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Does anyone have a site guide for the Waxstoke venue?


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Bing maps has a nice aerial view of the place
Click me


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I think he meant like a map of where certain stands will be?


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

ribvanrey said:


> Does anyone have a site guide for the Waxstoke venue?





Junior Bear said:


> I think he meant like a map of where certain stands will be?


the final floorplan is not set yet, still some space assigning to do. as soon as it is finalised we will make it public.


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

*Waxstock - who's where guide*

Hi. Any download printable of a show plan yet please? Knowing how big the site is. Rib


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Rib
We will have something late this week or early next. It's not a large area you'll need to cover and disabled parking is in a priority position. Due to last minute changes and the replanning required, floorplans are never simple and even the one we supply may be subject to change.
If you want to email me at dom - at - waxstock - dot - com, I can send you the plan where it is at the moment, but this won't be for dissemination or publication.
ATB
D


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Thank you for your many kindnesses. They are greatly appreciated.


----------

